# Kanadai gyűjtőoldalakat keresek



## Mudaka (2012 Június 6)

Sziasztok!

Szeretnék segítséget kérni, aki jól kiismeri magát a neten. Kanadában keresek olyan gyűjtőoldalakat, mint például Magyarországon
a lap.hu. Például fodraszok.lap.hu, vagy ettermek.lap.hu

Nagyon köszönöm!


----------

